# Kabel Deutschland – Service des Grauens



## TSCoreNinja (13 Juli 2012)

(ein Drama in mehreren Akten)

hier wurde im Forum ja bereits mehrfach über Kabel Deutschland berichtet, z.B. hier:
-Heikos Erfahrungen mit der Bestellung/Vertragsausführung hier und hier
-meine Feststellung, dass sich Treue evt. in Beziehungen, im Hinblick auf KD als Internetanbieter aber nicht lohnt.

Deshalb möchte ich hier meine jüngsten Erfahrungen hier zur Belustigung der werten Leserschaft weitergeben:

Ablauf:
1. Akt: wg. vorstehendem Umzug im Herbst wollte ich letzen Winter vom Service wissen (telefonisch und via Mailanfrage), wie es Kabel Deutschland denn nun mit dem Vertrag bei Nichtverfügbarkeit hält, und ob hier eine ausserordentliche Kündigung möglich ist. Kompliziert wird der Sachverhalt dadurch, dass in der zukünftigen Strasse zwar KD prinzipiell verfügbar, im Haus aber kein Übergabepunkt ist, und KD dafür einen 8jährigen Knebelvertrag bzw. etliche tausend EUR haben will (weshalb wir eine Sat-Anlage aufstellen werden . Fazit nach einigen Anstrengungen: es ist nicht möglich, hier etwas schriftliches (und somit belegbares) aus Kabel Deutschland herauszubekommen, die meisten Antworten verdienen die Benennung „Antwort“ nicht, sondern sind Standard-Textbausteine.

2. Akt: im Januar schrieb ich fristgerecht die Kündigung zum 21. März, und schickte sie per Fax an KD. Keine Reaktion, Nachfrage an der Hotline lieferte alternativ folgende Aussagen: a) ich hätte zu spät gekündigt, oder b) es sei kein Fax eingegangen, an der Hotline könne man nichts machen, und ich solle mich doch schriftlich an den Kundenservice wenden. Also Mitte Februar ein weiteres Fax an KD, sowie mehrere Anrufe, und wieder die selbe Auskunft: wir haben nichts schriftliches von Ihnen vorliegen. Fax seien ausserdem nicht die beste Art, den Kundenservice zu erreichen (warum wird sie dann angegeben???), ich solle doch noch einmal per E-Mail an den Kundenservice schreiben

3. Akt: Also E-Mail Anfang März an den Kundenservice mit Kopien der vorangegangenen Korrespondenz. Darauf erhalte ich eine Kündigungsbestätigung „wunschgerecht bestätigen wir Ihre Kündigung zum 21.3.2013“ (ohne ein Wort zum Sachverhalt). Da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt viel auf Dienstreisen und sonstwie im Stress war, übersah ich leider das „2013“, und nahm nur das „wunschgemäß“ war. Internet funktionierte dann aber noch am 22.3., nach meiner Rückkehr von einer Dienstreise. Also mehrere Anrufe bei der Hotline, in deren Rahmen mir mein Leseirrtum bewusst wurde. Wiederum die Aussage der Hotline: wir haben Ihre Faxe nie bekommen, überhaupt seien ja Faxe/Übertragungsprotokolle wertlos, da diese ja gefälscht werden können (ich lasse mir gerne von Hotline-Mitarbeitern Urkundenfälschung unterstellen...). Also schriftlicher Einspruch gegen die Februar- und März Rechnungen, in denen je 14 Cent für die beiden Fax-Verbindungen für die Kündigung/Einspruch berechnet wurden, die KD ja bestreitet. Widerruf des inzwischen bestellten Nachfolge-DSL Vertrags, gerade noch innerhalb der 14-Tage Widerruffrist. Ausserdem Bitte um Prüfung des Vorgangs, mit dem Hinweis, dass ich eigentlich keine Vertragsgrundlage mehr sehe. Am 15. April Antwort des Kundenservice, dass sie mich rückwirkend zum 21.3. aus dem Vertrag entlassen, abends schon funktioniert der Anschluss nicht mehr. (Dank Telekom-Streik gab es dann 3,5 Wochen Internet-Entzug...)

4. Akt: Kabel Deutschland bucht noch zum 25.4. Gebühren für April ab. Zwar findet sich im Kundenmenu eine Rechnungsgutschrift/Korrektur über die Grundgebühren ab 21.3., aber mit völlig unklaren Angaben, wie sich diese zusammensetzt. Auch erreicht der ausgewiesene Betrag nie unser Konto. Am 9.5. platzt mir der Kragen, und ich lasse die letzten beiden eingezogenen Rechnungen von KD zurückgehen (für März u. April), inklusive Mail an den Kundenservice, dass sie von mir für März noch einen Teilbetrag kriegen würden, doch dafür bitte eine korrekte Rechnung stellen sollten.

5. Akt: Mitte Juni Anruf abends um 19:30 auf dem Handy vom Forderungsmanagement von KD, dass noch Beträge ausstehen. Meine Antwort war knapp, dass sie mich doch bitte nicht auf dem Handy im Feierabend belästigen sollen. Anfang Juli kam dann schriftlich eine 2te Mahnung, ohne dass wir jemals die erste Mahnung gesehen hätten. Seitdem entwickelt sich eine nette Brieffreundschaft mit dem Kundenservice, die jeder Abo-Abzockfirma Ehre machen würde...
Zitat:
Sehr geehrter Herr TSCoreNinja,
natürlich sind wir Ihrem Hinweis gleich nachgegangen und haben Ihre Rechnung sehr sorgfältig geprüft. Dabei haben wir festgestellt: Alle Positionen auf Ihrer Rechnung sind korrekt ausgewiesen. Die auf Ihrer Rechnung angegebenen Einzelposten entsprechen der tatsächlichen Nutzung.
Ein wichtiger Hinweis für Sie: Schützen Sie bitte Ihren Anschluss vor der Nutzung durch unberechtigte Dritte - sicher ist sicher!
Haben Sie Fragen? Dann rufen Sie uns einfach unter unserer Service-Nummer an!

Ich bin mir sicher, dass war noch nicht das Ende, aber bin auf alle Fälle sehr glücklicher Ex-Kabel Deutschland Kunde...

beste Grüße,
TSCN


----------



## Heiko (13 Juli 2012)

WOW. Ist aber wie bei jeder großen Firma. Wenn man so richtigen Mist erleben will, muss man sich mit einer Telekommunikationsfirma anlegen. Ich könnte da Geschichten von der T-Com erzählen...

Ungeachtet dessen, dass ich überzeugt bin, dass alles wie geschildert gelaufen ist: so lange alles läuft, gibts nix besseres als Kabel Deutschland aus meiner Sicht. Wenn was hängt, naht die Katastrophe.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2012)

Irgendwo habe ich neulich ein Urteil gelesen, wonach der eigene Umzug in ein nicht vom Provider erschlossenes Gebiet kein außerordentlicher Kündigungsgrund sein soll. Bei längstens 24 Monaten Vertragsdauer, so argumentierte die Providerseite (und bekam Recht), weiß man angeblich rechtzeitig vorher, dass man sich anderweitig orientieren muss oder man nimmt billigend in Kauf, dass der Vertrag bis zum Ende der Laufzeit weiter bedient wird. Leider habe ich das AZ nicht mehr parat.


----------



## klausp (13 Juli 2012)

Vom Bundesgerichtshof gibt es ein Urteil, dass Umzug und Nichtverfügbarkeit eines DSL-Anschlusses am neuen Wohnort kein Sonderkündigungsrecht begründet. Das lässt sich wohl auch auf andere Laufzeitverträge anwenden.

http://www.test.de/BGH-urteilt-verbraucherunfreundlich-Umzug-kein-Kuendigungsgrund-4171642-4171644/


----------



## klausp (13 Juli 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, warum der Link nicht funktioniert.

Das Aktenzeichen ist III ZR 57/10.


----------



## Teleton (14 Juli 2012)

Das ist inzwischen seit Anfang Mai anders geregelt. Gem §46 Abs 8 TKG gibt es jetzt ein Sonderkündigungsrecht (allerdings mit Frist 3 Monate).


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Juli 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/in...digung-per-fax-sorgt-fuer-frust-a-837849.html


Du bist nicht allein, aber auch der Anbieter nicht.


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2012)

Das paßt hier mit rein ...


> *Kündigungsfrust bei 1&1 Ich hab das Faxen dicke*
> 
> Faxgerät: Auf Nimmerwiedersehen, 1&1!
> Der Großteil der Menschheit hat seine Faxgeräte bereits in die Rumpelkammer geräumt, zu Röhrenfernseher und Datasette. Der Internetanbieter 1&1 möchte Kündigungen aber immer noch per Fax. Wer brav mitmacht, ärgert sich schwarz.



http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/in...er-fax-sorgt-fuer-frust-a-837849.html#ref=rss


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 Juli 2012)

@Teleton,prima, also hat die aktuelle Fassung der TKG wenigstens das Problem ausgeräumt, das sind ja gute Nachrichten (und ja, 3 Monate sind immer noch lang, aber sicherlich zu verkraften). Damit ist das IMHO extrem lobbyorientierte BGH-Urteil revidiert, dass den Providern freie Hand einräumte.

@Der Jurist: interessant, immerhin wurde ja auch hier im Forum gegenüber der Telekom empfohlen, dies entweder per Einschreiben/Rückschein zu tun, oder halt per Fax mit Empfangsprotokoll. Ich habe im Rahmen meiner Auseinandersetzung etwas gegoogelt, und höcht widersprüchliche Aussagen zur Rechtssicherheit des Empfangsprotokolls gefunden:
OLG Karlsruhe, Urteil v. 30.9.2008, 12 U 65/08, OLG Celle,  Urteil   v.   19.6.2008,   8   U   80/07 
Fax-Protokoll  ist hinreichender   Beleg   für   die   korrekte  Übertragung  des Fax in  den Speicher  des Empfängergeräts an.


> 5. Gleichwohl auch bei erfolgtem "Ok Vermerk" in einem Faxjournal bzw. Sendebericht (grafische)
> Übertragungsfehler im Umfang von 5%  15% des übermittelten Dokuments möglich sind, ist in
> einem   solchen   Fall   davon   auszugehen,   dass   dem   Empfänger   jedenfalls   die   Möglichkeit   der
> Kenntnisnahme i.S.d. §  130  BGB eröffnet wurde oder dieser nach Treu und Glauben zu einer
> ...


Das OLG Brandenburg sah dies hingegen anders:
http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/telefax-sendeprotokoll-reicht-nicht-fuer-zugang_001605.html

Egal wie, ich bin ja inzwischen nachträglich aus dem Vertrag raus, mein Problem ist nur, dass 1. KD scheinbar irrtümlich glaubt, dass sie meine Grundgebühren bereits zurückerstattet hätten (dann hätte ich nicht zurückgebucht) und 2. zu blöd ist, auf meine Einwände einzugehen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 Juli 2012)

KD schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr TSCoreNinja,
> natürlich sind wir Ihrem Hinweis gleich nachgegangen und haben Ihre Rechnung sehr sorgfältig geprüft. Dabei haben wir festgestellt: Alle Positionen auf Ihrer Rechnung sind korrekt ausgewiesen. Die auf Ihrer Rechnung angegebenen Einzelposten entsprechen der tatsächlichen Nutzung.
> Ein wichtiger Hinweis für Sie: Schützen Sie bitte Ihren Anschluss vor der Nutzung durch unberechtigte Dritte - sicher ist sicher!
> Haben Sie Fragen? Dann rufen Sie uns einfach unter unserer Service-Nummer an!


 
Hier die nächste Iteration:


			
				TSCN schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> natürlich sind Sie "meinem Hinweis" nicht nachgegegangen, ich glaube Ihnen Ihre "sehr sorgfältige Prüfung" in keinster Weise. Sonst hätten Sie nämlich bemerken müssen, dass Ihre Standardfloskeln in keinster Weise auf meinen Einspruch (nicht Hinweis!!!) eingehen. Sie verschwenden mit Ihrer sinnfreien Antwort Ihre und meine Zeit!! Ihre behauptete Gutschrift ist belegbar nicht auf unserem Konto angekommen. Daher habe ich Ihre Beträge zurückgebucht. Damit ist Ihre Mahnung hinfällig, ob Sie dies einsehen wollen oder nicht.
> 
> Ein wichtiger Hinweis für Sie: Schützen Sie bitte in Zukunft Ihre Kunden besser vor Ihrem mangelhaftem Service - besser ist besser. Sonst haben Sie in Zukunft noch mehr glückliche Ex-Kunden,
> mfg, TSCN


 


			
				KD schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter TSCN,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage vom 13.07.2012 zur Gutschrift vom 25.04.2012. Der Betrag in Höhe von 27,59 Euro wurde Ihrem Kundenkonto gutgeschrieben und mit den Rechnungen von März und April 2012 verrechnet. Damit Sie einen besseren Überblick bekommen, schicken wir Ihnen in einem separaten Schreiben einen Kundenkontoauszug. Im Anhang finden Sie zusätzlich die Rechnung vom 25.04.2012 mit der Gutschrift. Wir hoffen, Ihnen mit dieser Information weiter geholfen zu haben. Haben Sie noch Fragen? Dann rufen Sie uns unter unserer kostenlosen Service-Hotline an.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Ihr Kabel Deutschland Service-Team


 


			
				TSCN schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> bitte finden Sie eingefügt in Ihren Text meine Anmerkungen zu Ihrer Antwort auf meine Anfrage vom 13.7.
> 
> 2012/7/13 [email protected] <[email protected]>:
> ...


 
Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## drboe (19 Juli 2012)

1. Kündigen per Fax oder Mail ist sinnlos, weil die Ganoven der Telekommunikationsbranche den Zugang regelmäßig leugnen. Das können sie aber nicht, wenn man klassisch per Brief mit Einschreiben-Rückschein kündigt.

2. Rechenschwächen finden sich bei allen größeren Unternehmen. Merkwürdiger Weise stets zu Ungunsten des Kunden. Mir wurden vor Jahren nach dem Wechsel in ein Gesamtpaket aus Telefonie, DSL und Internet weiterhin DSL und Internet separat berechnet. Statt einer Ersparnis hatten sich meine Zahlungen dadurch nahezu verdoppelt, obwohl ich weiterhin nur 1x DSL und 1 Flatrate ins Internet nutzen konnte. Das ging über Monate. Korrekturversuche gingen regelmäßig in die Hose. Einzige Möglichkeitden Amateuren der Buchhaltung klar zu machen, was Sache ist: Schritt für Schritt vorrechnen. D. h. alle Forderungen den realen Sachverhalten gegenüber stellen und eine Endsumme (Sie zahlen an mich EUR xyz,.. bis spätestens zum TT.MM.JJJJ). Alles andere hat sich als sinnlos erwiesen. Das Ganze per Einschreiben.

3. Wenn Du echten Spaß haben willst, wechsle einmal den Stromanbieter. Das hat bei mir von Okt. 2011 bis Mai. 2012 gedauert.

M. Boettcher


----------



## TSCoreNinja (19 Juli 2012)

drboe schrieb:


> 1. Kündigen per Fax oder Mail ist sinnlos, weil die Ganoven der Telekommunikationsbranche den Zugang regelmäßig leugnen. Das können sie aber nicht, wenn man klassisch per Brief mit Einschreiben-Rückschein kündigt.


1. Nun ja, wenigstens ist dies bei mir nicht mehr der Fall, aus dem Vertrag haben sie mich ja gelassen. Ausserdem schickt KD bei Mails automatisch eine Eingangsbestätigung ink. Bearbeitungsnummer, d.h. das Leugnen des Zugangs wäre schon arg dreist...



> 2. Rechenschwächen finden sich bei allen größeren Unternehmen. Merkwürdiger Weise stets zu Ungunsten des Kunden. Mir wurden vor Jahren nach dem Wechsel in ein Gesamtpaket aus Telefonie, DSL und Internet weiterhin DSL und Internet separat berechnet. Statt einer Ersparnis hatten sich meine Zahlungen dadurch nahezu verdoppelt, obwohl ich weiterhin nur 1x DSL und 1 Flatrate ins Internet nutzen konnte. Das ging über Monate. Korrekturversuche gingen regelmäßig in die Hose. Einzige Möglichkeitden Amateuren der Buchhaltung klar zu machen, was Sache ist: Schritt für Schritt vorrechnen. D. h. alle Forderungen den realen Sachverhalten gegenüber stellen und eine Endsumme (Sie zahlen an mich EUR xyz,.. bis spätestens zum TT.MM.JJJJ). Alles andere hat sich als sinnlos erwiesen. Das Ganze per Einschreiben.


Wieso? Die kriegen doch noch Geld von mir, nachdem ich die Abbuchungen mir zurück geholt habe, nicht ich von ihnen. Und solange sie sich verrechnen, sehe ich wenig Grundlage für Zahlungen...


----------



## drboe (19 Juli 2012)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Wieso? Die kriegen doch noch Geld von mir, nachdem ich die Abbuchungen mir zurück geholt habe, nicht ich von ihnen. Und solange sie sich verrechnen, sehe ich wenig Grundlage für Zahlungen...


 
Auch bei Dir haben sie zu Deinen Ungunsten "gerechnet". Lediglich die Rückbuchungen haben die Situation insofern verändert, als ihnen jetzt real noch Geld zusteht. Die Höhe ist aber strittig und sie fordern ja mehr, als Du ihnen zugestehen willst. Insofern würde ich auch hier eine "Rechenschwäche" der anderen Seite zu Deinen Ungunsten diagnostizieren. Dein Vorteil ist, dass das Kundenverhältnis beendet ist.

NB: Bei mir hat mein örtlicher Stromlieferant entgegen dem Vertrag, unter Verstoss gegen geltendes Recht und durch völliges ignorieren eines zusätzlich bestehenden Sonderkündigungsrechts (wegen Preiserhöhung) systematisch viermal der Überleitung auf einen anderen Lieferanten widersprochen. Das ist laut deren Aussage ein bedauerlicher Einzelfall. Merkwürdig nur, dass es das in meiner Familie nun zum 2ten Mal gibt. Wie bei mir begann es mit einer völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen Behauptung einer mehrmonatigen Kündigungsfrist. In den AGB steht aber 1 Monat zum Monatsende. Das kann man sogar auf deren Webseite nachlesen. Da wundert man sich natürlich, warum in der Kündigungsbestätigung der 31.12.2012 bestätigt wird.

M. Boettcher


----------



## TSCoreNinja (25 Juli 2012)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Fortsetzung folgt.





			
				Antwort von KD schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr TScoreNinja,
> wir haben Ihnen einen aktuellen Kontoauszug zu Ihrem Kundenkonto bei Kabel Deutschland zugeschickt. Sie erhalten ihn in den nächsten Tagen per Post. Selbstverständlich haben wir Ihnen dabei die 2,50 Euro pro Kontoauszug nicht berechnet.
> Sie werden feststellen, dass die offenen Posten berechtigt sind.
> Uns ist bewusst, dass Sie eine positivere Antwort erwartet haben. In diesem Fall können wir aber nicht anders entscheiden.
> ...


Natürlich hat mir Kabel Deutschland nun seit fast 2 Wochen diesen nicht zugeschickt.


			
				Ich schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ich habe bis heute Ihren Kontoauszug nicht erhalten, und warte gespannt darauf, mit welchen Rechentricks Sie mir glaubhaft machen
> wollen, dass eine Forderung über Grundgebühren für einen Zeitraum nach Beendigung meines Vertrags berechtigt seien.
> Gleichzeitig weise ich auf meine noch ausstehende Anfrage T2012XXXXXXXXXXX hin, in der ich um Auskunft nach §34 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz über Art, Umfang, und Weitergabe meiner Daten gebeten habe, und der Verwendung meiner Daten zu Werbezwecken widersprochen habe. Ich setzte Ihnen hiermit eine Frist von 14 Tagen für diese Auskunft, sonst werde ich mich beim zuständigen Datenschutzbeauftragten beschweren.
> mfg, TSCN


 
Heute dann Inkasso-Schreiben der Kabel-Deuschtland Schergen BFS-Risk&Collection GmbH, mit Forderung von nun etwas über 90EUR. Das geilste daran war, dass sie sich tatsächlich erdreisten, unten anzufügen:


> Im Falle der sofortigen Erstattung der ausstehenden Beträge bietet Ihnen unsere Auftraggeberin bereits an dieser Stelle den Abschluss eines neuen Vertrags an.


Nachdem ich heute in guter Stimmung war, haben sie noch eine Antwort bekommen...


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> mit Amüsement habe ich Ihrem Schreiben vom XXXX entnommen, dass Sie von der Kabel Deutschland Vertrieb und Serice GmbH beauftragt wurden, eine Haupt-Forderung in Höhe von XXXX einzufordern.
> Nachdem Ihr Auftraggeber bisher nicht in der Lage war, die Rechtmäßigkeit dieser Forderung hinreichend zu begründen (sie enthält Gebühren für den Zeitraum nach dem XX. März, nachdem mein Vertrag mit Ihrer Auftraggeberin bereits beendet war), bin ich weiterhin nicht gewillt, diese Hauptforderung zu begleichen. Zu Details verweise ich auf die vorausgegangene Korrespondenz mit Kabel Deutschlands „Kundenservice“, die Ihnen ja sicherlich vorliegen dürfte. Gleichzeitig fordere ich Sie dazu auf, mir eine detaillierte Forderungsaufstellung zukommen zu lassen, inklusive eines Belegs der Vollmacht zum Forderungseinzug durch Ihren Gläubiger. Sollte ich dieser begründete Posten entnehmen können, bin ich natürlich gerne bereit, diese zeitnah zu begleichen. Sie werden sicherlich verstehen, dass ich Ihre Inkassokosten mangels korrekter Rechnungsstellung/Mahnung entschieden zurückweise.
> Des weiteren weise ich Sie darauf hin, dass Ihre behauptete Nebenforderung etliche Posten enthält („Kontoführungsgebühren“, „Kosten Personen- und Kontoprüfung“), die nach einschlägiger Rechtsprechung unzulässig sind, und blicke einer eventuellen Klärung im Rahmen eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens betreffends Kostenrisiko und Erfolgsaussichten zuversichtlich entgegen.
> ...


----------



## Heiko (25 Juli 2012)

Ein Kollege von mir könnte da auch was erzählen. Er hat nen Totalausfall, der in Form einer Hardwarekomponente unter der Teerdecke in der Straße aufgetreten ist. Der wird aber nicht behoben werden können, weil die von KDG beauftragte Baufirma keine Baugenehmigung bei uns im Umkreis mehr erhält, weil sie einige Baustellen böse verpfuscht haben.
Mit dem Kunden wird jetzt zwischen Baufirma und KDG Ping-Pong gespielt.


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2012)

Da gehörst doch der Katz ...


----------



## Heiko (25 Juli 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Da gehörst doch der Katz ...


Aber sowas von...


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2012)

Und dann hast wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal ein Sonderkündigungsrecht und von Schadenersatzansprüchen ganz zu schweigen ...
D.h. mindestens drei Jahre raufen


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> D.h. mindestens drei Jahre raufen


...und UMTS-Stick kaufen!


.....zzzzschundweg!​


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Juli 2012)

Zur Not kann man doch auf seinem Sonderkündigungsrecht bestehen (nach entsprechender Fristsetzung), die wollen Geld und nicht der Kunde, wie weiter oben festgestellt. Und dann einen DSL-Vertrag abschliessen. Vermutlich läuft es dann wie bei mir, aber wenn man hinreichend vorsichtig vorgeht, sollte das Restrisiko eher gering sein, dass KD den Vertrag erfolgreich einklagt...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Juli 2012)

Im Kontext meines vorigen Postings, und weil es ja irgendwie auch meinen Fall betrifft: hier ein Link zum Sonderkündigungsrecht bei mangelhafter Leitung.

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/81972_2...uendigungsrecht-internet-vertraegen.html#hdr2
Zitat: In sämtlichen Fällen, in denen ein Sonderkündigungsrecht wirksam sein könnte, sollte der Verbraucher jeden Schritt gut überlegen. Wenn der Provider eine vorzeitige Vertragsauflösung ablehnt, ist es nach Angaben von Kilian Kost ratsam, anwaltliche Hilfe zu suchen, um den Schriftsatz erneut einzureichen. "Wenn auch das nicht weiterhilft, ist auch eine Klage anzustreben."

Wieso Klage anstreben? Was spricht gegen die Strategie, nicht zu zahlen und die Gegenseite ggfs. klagen zu lassen? Meinem laienhaften juristischen Verständnis nach sehe ich die Beweislast im 2ten Fall günstiger (sie wollen Geld, also müssen sie begründen, warum, nicht ich, dass sie versagt haben).


----------



## Hippo (26 Juli 2012)

Ich vermute hier ganz pragmatische Gründe.
Oft gehts ja nicht nur um DSL oder Fernsehempfang sondern auch um höchstpersönliche Telefonnummern.
Und was das angeht sitzen die Burschen blöderweise erstmal am längeren Hebel.
Und bis DIE dann klagen kann das dauern, vorher nehmen die Deine Telefonnummern in Geiselhaft


----------



## Utapau (22 November 2012)

In meinen Augen ist das Problem, dass die großen Anbieter, egal ob Telekommunikation oder Kabelfernsehen, mit den Kunden quasi machen können, was sie wollen. Es wehren sich einfach zu wenige. Ungeachtet dessen, ob ein Sonderkündigungsrecht besteht, ist doch unter diesen Umständen eine vorzeitige Vertragsentlassung eine Frage der Kundenzufriedenheit. Das kapieren die aber wohl erst dann, wenn immer mehr Kunden den Kabelriesen den Rücken kehren und sich den Kleinanbietern zuwenden. Und laut http://www.kabelfernsehen.org/anbieter/regionale-kleinanbieter/ gibt es ja durchaus einige Interessante.

Schöne Grüße
Utapau


----------



## Heiko (22 November 2012)

Die andere Frage ist, ob es wirklich Alternativen gibt. Hier bei uns zum Beispiel heißt es "entweder KDG oder 768 kbit/s bei der Telekom".
Was anderes gibt es nicht.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 November 2012)

Ich habe nun auf alle Fälle mit den Füßen abgestimmt. Seit unseres Umzugs bin ich nun bei Easybell VDSL. Sehr guter telefonischer Service, 25EUR im Monat dank Sonderaktion für 50MBit Down/10MBit Upload, und das Ganze bei 14 Tagen Kündigungsfrist ist IMHO unschlagbar, ich trauere inzwischen dem KDG Anschluss keine Träne mehr nach. Und falls von Interesse, ich bekomme tatsächlich real über 40MBit im Down und 9MBit im Upload 

Zur Kabel-Deutschland Geschichte: ich habe den Inkasso-Fritzen nun dezent geschrieben, dass sie zwar eine bestehende Forderung gegen mich hätten, die ich nun ohne Anerkennung eines Verschuldens nun begleichen würde. Die in ihrer Forderungsaufstellung aufgeführte sei aber nicht korrekt, und ich sei daher nicht gewillt, Inkasso- und sonstige Kosten der Nebenforderung zu übernehmen, siekönnten ja gerne probieren,  diese einzuklagen, sollten mich aber mit weiteren "letzten" Zahlungsaufforderungen und der Androhung erheblicher finanzieller Konsequenzen verschonen. Seitdem ist erst einmal Ruhe... 

Grüße, TSCN


----------



## Harzer63 (19 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
auch ich bin ein Kabel Deutschland geschädigter. Ich hatte heute hier vor dem Amtsgericht die 3. Verhandlung.
Da war alles passiert.
Ich war seit 1998 Kunde bei Kabel Deutschland (Fernsehen). Seit 2008 hatte ich Internet und eine Telefonflatrate. Die erbrachten Leistungen waren sehr gut. Der Kundenservice jedoch ist unterirdisch schlecht. Ich hatte im August 2011 eine Totalstörung von Fraitags bis Montags. Geholfen hat mir niemand, obwohl bei Cableway die Störung 2 x angezeigt wurde. Auf meine Anrufe bekam ich immer dumme antworten, die sogar darin gipfelten, das man mir sagte( wörtlich) "Sie können mich mal am Arsch lecken". Hierauf erfragte ich meine Kündigungsfristen. Man schrieb mir, das dieses 4 Wochen zum Monatsende sei. Ich kündigte daraufhin schriftlich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Nun ging es los. Zuerst hieße es, ich könne nur zum 12.02.2012 kündigen. Nach einem Schreiben von mir hieß es dann, ich könne nur zum 08.04.2012 kündigen. Danach bekam ich die Mitteilung, Kündigungstermin ist der 26.06.2012.
Ich habe aber seit dem 01.12.2011 keine Zahlungen mehr geleistet.
Dann bekam ich von BSF eine Zahlungsaufforderung über 526,- €. Ich habe dann auf unser Amtsgericht verwiesen. Dann wurde der Betrag auf 360,- € reduziert. Als nächste Reduzierung kam dann 241,- €. Dann erfolgte der Klageweg und man bot mir an, 116,- € + Kosten zu zahlen.
Heute nun habe ich, weil ich die Schnautze voll hatte,4 Amtsgerichtstermine waren schon, zugestimmt und werde insgesamt 75,- € zahlen und keine Anwaltskosten. Wahrscheinlich wäre mehr drinn gewesen, aber ich hatte keine Lust mehr, wegen solch eines geringen Betrages immer wieder zum Amtsgericht zu latschen. Übrigens, die Richtigkeit meiner Angaben kann unter dem Aktenzeichen  4 C 329/12 beim Amtsgericht Goslar erfragt werden. Ich bin jedoch mit Kabel Deutschland fertig. 3 Familien hier im Haus haben noch Kabel Deutschland. Aber auch die werden demnächst wechseln.
So, und nun kann sich jeder seine eigenen Gedanken über Kabel Deutschland machen.


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2013)

Ich frag mich ob es bei den anderen Anbietern nicht einfach "anders" ist. An "besser" kann ich nicht so recht glauben...


----------



## Reducal (19 Februar 2013)

Also ich verfolge diesen und ander Threads zum Thema KD von Anfang an und Harzer63 bestätigt das, was sich wie ein roter Faden durch die Supportlandschaft zieht - Inkompetenz und Ignoranz sind weitere Namen für den Strick!


Heiko schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ob es bei den anderen Anbietern nicht einfach "anders" ist. An "besser" kann ich nicht so recht glauben...


Bei dir Heiko gab es doch 2006 ff. auch mal Probleme. Ich glaube, die konntest du nur desahlb händeln, weil die Ahnung hast und Problembewältigung auf einem anderen Niveau erfolgt ist, als beim Otto Normal, wie z. B. dem Harzer63.


Heiko schrieb:


> ...so lange alles läuft, gibts nix besseres als Kabel Deutschland aus meiner Sicht. Wenn was hängt, naht die Katastrophe.


Zwei schöne Sätze! Auf Anfrage empfehle ich KD dennoch nicht.


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2013)

"Empfehlen" kann ich ruhigen Gewissens keinen einzigen Anbieter. Wenn ich sehe, was TMO bei meinem letzten Vertragswechsel verpfuscht hat...


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2013)

So, jetzt auch mal was Gutes zu KDG: ich hab am Freitag abends moniert, dass meine FritzBox vermutlich defekt ist. Das hat dazu geführt, dass ich heute eine neue direkt von AVM bekommen habe. Box getauscht, alte Sicherungsdatei rein, alles geht wie gewohnt.
Schneller wärs nur über Amazon gegangen. Und alles scheint wieder zu laufen. Gut, ok, die mussten nicht viel machen. Aber selbst das hat bei anderen teilweise nicht geklappt.

Ich kann mich dahingehend jedenfalls nicht beschweren.


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Februar 2013)

Ich habe nur"indirekte" Erfahrungen mit KD. Mein Nachbar hatte einen Totalausfall.
Nachbar bat um Hilfe und durfte unser Telefon benutzen.

Irgendwann etwas später meldete sich die "Kundenzufriedenheit" von KD und sprach mich mit dem Namen des Nachbarn an. Die freundlich ölige Stimme wollte wissen, ob jetzt alles wieder liefe.
Ich ihm geraten, dies direkt bei Kunden unter dessen Anschluss zu erfragen.
Totalausfall und dann Rückruf bei der den Fehler meldenden Telefonnummer ........


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2013)

"Wieso Ausfall? Sie telefonieren doch! WOLLEN SIE MICH VERARSCHEN?"


----------



## Heiko (20 Februar 2013)

Was grade ne echte Katastrophe ist: die Nameserver von KDG kannst Du in die Tonne treten. Nix als Verbindungsfehler und "nicht gefunden". Ich hab jetzt zähneknirschend auf Google umgestellt.


----------



## peterpaul (20 Februar 2013)

Heiko schrieb:


> WOW. Ist aber wie bei jeder großen Firma. Wenn man so richtigen Mist erleben will, muss man sich mit einer Telekommunikationsfirma anlegen. Ich könnte da Geschichten von der T-Com erzählen...
> 
> Ungeachtet dessen, dass ich überzeugt bin, dass alles wie geschildert gelaufen ist: so lange alles läuft, gibts nix besseres als Kabel Deutschland aus meiner Sicht. Wenn was hängt, naht die Katastrophe.



ja kann ich auch nur empfehlen, sehr gut . da hat sich für 2013 sehr viel getan.
was man von t- com nicht behaupten kann.  wollten sogar meine Fristgerechte kündigung
ins nächste jahr verschleppen- man kanns ja mal versuchen - sollten sie darauf bestehen werde ich 
die verklagen- und an ensprechende TV sender weiterleiten. --


----------



## Heiko (21 Februar 2013)

Das mit den TV-Sendern ist auch so ne Sache: das bringt außer im Einzelfall alles nix. Die Hunde bellen und die Karawane zieht weiter.


----------



## klausp (21 Februar 2013)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das mit den TV-Sendern ist auch so ne Sache: das bringt außer im Einzelfall alles nix. Die Hunde bellen und die Karawane zieht weiter.


 
Der eine oder andere Fernsehzuschauer, der auch betroffen ist, überlegt sich vielleicht doch, dass er sich wehren sollte.
Insofern halte ich die Fernsehsendungen für hilfreich. Die Konzerne scheuen nichts so sehr, wie die Öffentlichkeit.

Die Art und Weise der Berichterstattung ist eine andere Sache. Die stößt eher ab, aber wenn es hilft.


----------



## Heiko (21 Februar 2013)

TV-Sendungen lösen aber das grundsätzliche Problem nicht: Neukunden sind wichtiger als Bestandskunden, Erfolg wird über Neuabschlüsse definiert, nicht mehr über aus Überzeugung treue Kunden.
Da liegt doch der Hase im Pfeffer.


----------



## Pat79 (10 April 2013)

Leider gibt´s bei allen Anbietern immer mal wieder Probleme. Habe selbst hier und da schon meine Erfahrungen gemacht! Bin Mitarbeiter in nem Kabel Deutschland Shop und sage meinen Kunden immer, ob sie lieber Pest oder Cholera wollen. Leider sitzen bei jedem Anbieter auch einige Vollidioten, die nix geregelt kriegen... Mal zum Verständnis, befinde mich mit Vodafone im Rechtsstreit, aufgrund eines Umzuges in eine Wohnung, in der schon ein Internetanschluss von Vodafone vorhanden war. Sollte trotzdem für meinen weiter bezahlen!!! Meine Eltern haben das das Entertain von der Telekom. Der Mist stürzt regelmäßig ab und muss 2 mal die Woche komplett neu gestartet werden. Mit Kabel hab ich persönlich, bis jetzt sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Leider gibts auch hier immer mal wieder Ausfälle und Probleme, z.B., wenn die Bundesnetzagentur mal wieder meint sie müssten die Kanalbelegungen ändern und solche Spüße! Fakt ist, von allen Anbietern derzeit auf dem Markt ist Kabel vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und der Zuverlässigkeit her, sofern verfügbar, am besten.

LG Pat


----------



## TSCoreNinja (10 April 2013)

Pat79 schrieb:


> Leider sitzen bei jedem Anbieter auch einige Vollidioten, die nix geregelt kriegen...


Nur sind die nach meiner Erfahrung mit KD nicht die Ausnahme, sondern die Regel, bzw. scheinbar Teil des Geschäftskalküls...



Pat79 schrieb:


> ... Fakt ist, von allen Anbietern derzeit auf dem Markt ist Kabel vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und der Zuverlässigkeit her, sofern verfügbar, am besten.


Und genau dies ist in der Pauschalität leider falsch. Habe selbst VDSL bei Easybell, bei 50/10Mbit Down/Upload für 24,95EUR im Monat und ohne 24Monate-Vertrag. Da kann auch KD preislich nicht mithalten.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 April 2013)

Ich selbst habe keine Erfahrungen mit KD, höre aber wiederholt von mehreren Stellen Berichte, dass hier im Bereich rund um Nürnberg/Erlangen bei KD schon seit einigen Monaten die DSL-Netzqualität stark im Keller ist. Aussage einer Kollegin: Surfen zuhause allein mit einem Laptop am W-Lan geht mit nur sehr sehr viel Geduld beim Laden der Webseiten (Movies/Streaming etc. kann man vollends vergessen), beim Surfen mit zwei verbundenen Laptops wird es eine Katastrophe. Bitraten höchstens im Bereich von ISDN-Modems, eher noch im Bereich alter Analogmodems. Außerdem gibt es seit einigen Monaten oft Netztotalausfälle. Das deckt sich mit den zunehmend unzufriedenen Berichten in verschiedenen einschlägigen Foren.


----------



## Heiko (13 April 2013)

Die Downloadrate schwankt in der Tat sehr stark, das kann ich bestätigen. Wobei das nicht (wie meist behauptet) am Server liegt.


----------



## Devilfrank (14 April 2013)

3x Holz klopf... Keine Probleme mit T-Entertain hier.


----------



## schneewante (26 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich muss auch mal meinen Frust über KD loswerden.

Zum Sachverhalt:
November 2011; Vertragsunterlagen mit Mindestvertragslaufzeit 12 Monate ab 01.12.2011.
Juni 2012; Umzug in ein anderes Bundesland
Juni 2012; Vertragsunterlagen mit Mindestvertragslaufzeit 12 Monate ab 01.07.2012, neue Kundennummer und neue Vertragsnummer sowie dem Satz "Ihren alten Vertrag haben wir wegen des Umzugs wie gewünscht zum 30.06.2012 beendet".
März 2013; Kündigung mit Einhaltung der Kündigungsfrist zum 30.06.2013. (per Einschreiben mit Rückschein, man weiß ja nie)
27. März 2013, Kündigungsbestätigung "Wie gewünscht enden Ihre Verträge wie folgt: 01.12.2013 ???
28. März 2013, Kündigungsbestätigung "Wie gewünscht enden Ihre Verträge wie folgt: 01.12.2013, Sicherheitspaket 26.04.2013 ???
06. April 2013,  Kündigungsbestätigung "Wie gewünscht enden Ihre Verträge wie folgt: 01.12.2013, Sicherheitspaket 26.04.2013 ???
Juni 2013; Mitteilung über Umzug in eine Wohnung in der KD nicht Anbieter ist.
04. Juli 2013, Kündigungsbestätigung "... daher enden Ihre Verträge wie folgt: 01.09.2013 ???
03. Juli 2013, Rücksendung des Modems an KD als versichertes Postpaket
August 2013, Rechnung für August 2013, natürlich auch die bereits zurück gebuchten Beträge vom Juli 2013 + Papiergeld 1,50 € und Zahlung ohne Bankeinzug 1,50 €
September 2013, 1. Mahnung Beträge + Rücklastschriftpauschale 7,50 €
Oktober 2013, Rechnung für Oktober ??? ich suchte den Rechnungsbetrag aber halt. 61,50 € für Nichtrücksendung Kabelmodem + offene Beträge vom Juli und August 2013 ???
Oktober 2013, 2. Mahnung Beträge + Mahnpauschale 5,- € natürlich mit Ankündigung von Inkassomaßnahmen

Ich geh jetzt erst mal wieder in die Ringecke und warte auf die nächste Runde.

Ja mit Kabel Deutschland hat man schon Spaß. Ich dachte immer die sind finanziell gut aufgestellt und ein "seriöses Unternehmen".


----------



## Heiko (31 Oktober 2013)

schneewante schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die sind finanziell gut aufgestellt


So, wie die aktuell IPv6 umsetzen, deutet da nicht viel drauf hin.
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das weiterentwickelt...


----------



## BVB-Willy1950 (1 November 2013)

Dass Kabel Deutschland ein seriöses Unternehmen ist, HATTE ich auch einmal gedacht. Ich habe zu meinem Kabelfernsehen leider Telefon und Internet dazu bestellt.
Als ich die Fritz-Kabel-Box angeschlossen habe, stellte ich zu meinem Entsetzen fest, dass ich meine ISDN-Telefone nicht mehr nutzen konnte.
Ich musste mir ein Analog-Telefon ausleihen um telefonieren zu können.
Ich habe daraufhin 8 Tage nach Vertragsbeginn  einen Vertrags-Widerspruch eingelegt.
Genau 14 Tage nach dem Versenden des Einschreibens bekam ich einen Anruf von Kabel Deutschland.
Der Mitarbeiter wollte wissen, warum ich einen Vertragswiderspruch eingelegt habe.
Ich erklärte ihm den Sachverhalt und er sagte mir nach Rückfrage telefonisch zu, dass der Widerspruch in Ordnung ist und der Vertrag aufgelöst wird.
Jetzt sind genau 4 Wochen vergangen und ich habe immer noch keine schriftliche  Bestätigung.
Telefonieren kann ich schon 10 Tage nicht mehr.
Zu einem Kabel Deutschland Store kann man nicht gehen, da dies ein eigenständige Händler ist, der die Stores verwaltet.
Da kann kein Mitarbeiter auf die Daten von Kabel Deutschland zurück greifen.
Ich stelle fest, nur Abzocke!
Kabel Deutschland ist als Paket zu teuer und das ohne Service.
Das Schlimme ist, Klagen nützen Nichts, da dir Richter ein Herz für solche kriminellen Organisationen haben und Diesen immer Recht geben.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (1 November 2013)

@BVB-Willy, naja, Du hast doch mit Einschreiben gekündigt, da kann Dir die Bestätigung von KD doch eigentlich schnuppe sein?! Und Deine Begründung für die Kündigung verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht: die Fritzboxen haben doch einen S0-Bus, an dem man ISDN-Geräte anschliessen kann?!


----------



## TSCoreNinja (1 November 2013)

schneewante schrieb:


> Hallo, ich muss auch mal meinen Frust über KD loswerden. ... Ich geh jetzt erst mal wieder in die Ringecke und warte auf die nächste Runde.


Wenn ich meine Erfahrungen heranziehe, wirst Du bald Post von deren Inkassobüro kriegen. Mit etwas Glück sind die etwas heller als der KD-Kundenservice, vielleicht lohnt es sich dann, den Vorgang noch einmal genauer zu schildern. Vorher würde ich jedenfalls nicht viel Zeit in Briefkorrespondenz mit denen stecken, ist verlorene Liebesmüh...


----------



## BVB-Willy1950 (1 November 2013)

Das Übel daran ist aber, dass man solchen Unternehmen auch noch eine gewisse Monopolstellung (Kabelanschluss für TV) einräumt.
Ich frage mich nur, ob es überhaupt noch ein seriöses Telekomunikations Unternehmen in Deutschland gibt.


----------



## Reducal (1 November 2013)

BVB-Willy1950 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, ob es überhaupt noch ein seriöses Telekomunikations Unternehmen in Deutschland gibt.


Abgesehen von sehr wenigen Ausreißern sind die alle seriös, halt nur mehr oder weniger kundenorientiert. Die Provider machen ihr Geschäft nicht für den Kunden, ohne ihn geht es aber auch nicht. Es geht letztlich allein nur um Zahlen und um den wirtschaftlichen Gewinn, kleine Ausrutscher im Einzelfall tun da nur wenig zur Sache.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 November 2013)

Ich persönlich bin mir da gar nicht mehr sicher, ob das, was auf dem TK-Markt in Deutschland momentan so abgeht, noch etwas mit Seriosität zu tun hat.

Der Markt ist heißumkämpft, das schlägt sich zum einen dadurch nieder, dass überall an der Servicequalität gespart wird. Outgesourcte Callcenter, die linke Hand weiß nicht, was die rechte tut, die MA sind schlecht oder gar nicht geschult, man bekommt nur patzige oder nichtssagende Auskünfte.

Das allein wäre aber noch nicht das schlimmste. Sondern schlimm wird es dann, wenn die TK-Provider jetzt hergehen und überall eine Art von Gutsherren-Mentalität im Umgang mit Kunden entwickeln, die mit TKG und BGB nun wirklich nichts mehr zu tun hat.

Stichwort Telekom und der Umgang mit den Beschwerden wegen der mutwilligen DIMOCO-Abbuchungen. Aber alle anderen machen es genauso: von Congstar über e-plus/Base bis zu Telefonica.

e-Plus musste von den Verbraucherverbänden erst verklagt werden, bis man das TKG korrekt umgesetzt hat und eine Drittanbietersperre für Mobilfunk anbieten musste. Vorher hat das, was eindeutig im TKG steht, bei e-plus niemanden interessiert. "TKG? Ist uns egal. Laut unserer AGB... blabla..."

Telefonica/O2 hat sich eine einstweilige Verfügung eingehandelt, weil sie entgegen der ausdrücklichen Bestimmung des TKG bei bestrittener Drittanbieterforderung willkürlich die SIM-Karte gesperrt haben. Die einstweilige Verfügung hindert den Laden jetzt noch nicht einmal daran, bei anderen Betroffenen wieder genauso rechtswidrig zu verfahren. Zivilrecht gilt ja nur für den Einzelfall... einstweilige Verfügung: ist uns wurstegal. Weiter machen, asl sei nichts gewesen.

Hier sieht man also bei den Providern in Deutschland leider fast durch die Bank die sehr ungute Tendenz, dass zunehmend wirklich geltendes Recht ganz bewusst missachtet wird, dass immer wieder versucht wird, die TK-Endkunden zu verschaukeln, irrezuführen, einzuschüchtern. 

Mit Seriosität hat dieses Verhalten m.A.n. nichts mehr zu tun.

Der TK-Markt verkommt zusehends zu einem Wildwest-Szenario, und die BNETZA, deren Aufgabe es wäre, diese Praktiken abzustellen, schaut zu.


----------



## Reducal (1 November 2013)

Na sach ich doch! Seriösität ist halt aber auch nur eine subjektive Bezeichnung für das was man im guten Glaube erwartet.


----------



## Heiko (1 November 2013)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> @BVB-Willy, naja, Du hast doch mit Einschreiben gekündigt, da kann Dir die Bestätigung von KD doch eigentlich schnuppe sein?! Und Deine Begründung für die Kündigung verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht: die Fritzboxen haben doch einen S0-Bus, an dem man ISDN-Geräte anschliessen kann?!


Ich hab die Fritzbox hier an die Telefonanlage angeschlossen (per S0) und das funktioniert absolut problemlos.


----------



## BenTigger (2 November 2013)

@BVB-Willy1950 
Ich habe mit einem Adapterkabel sogar 2 ISDN-Telefone an meiner Fritz Box dran. Allerdings dann nicht weiter über Kabel Deutschland.
Welche Fritz Box hast du denn?


----------



## krisrob (7 November 2013)

Ich lese mich grad schlau... bin gerade "durch" mit Kabeldeutschland, danach Telekom, danach noch einige - weil Problematik mit Anschluss bei mir im Haus (Mietnomade = Zerstörung) und nix Telefonanschluss. Deshalb wollte ich Kabel - die Dosen sind noch da - nur der Anschluss im Keller- kaputt. 6 Wochen Kampf - dann Techniker - 3x Versuch - 1 x gekommen u. wieder abgerauscht.
4 Wochen Mails, faxe, Telefonate v. Handy für über 50 Euro! Ohne eine einzige RÜCKMELDUNG wg.
Techniker Termin o.ä.
Danach Telekom lief schneller - aber wollten soviel Geld dass ich passen musste. Da ging das Stornieren fix.
Nun habe ich nix - kein Telefon, kein Internet u. kein TV. Ich bin von Deutschlands Telekommunikations- Firmen absolut hin- u. weg- und nicht im positiven Sinne.
Ratlos, Mutlos, Frustriert u. STINKwütend.

Gruß Kris


----------



## Hippo (7 November 2013)

Wem gehören denn die Anschlüsse?
Und wieso wollen die von Dir Geld?
Gehört die ganze Installation Dir? Ich meine ab Übergabepunkt? Wenn ja geht das die TK-Firmen wirklich nichts an.
Oder ist bereits die Installation BIS zum Übergabepunkt schon im Eimer?


----------

